# 2001 sportsman help



## sapsprog (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi guys. I am new to the site and hoping someone can help me out. I have 2001 500 ho. My nephew was driving it and didn't check the lug nuts. He took it for a ride and one of the rims was wrecked (lug nut holes ovaled out). 

Now when i try to ride it in two wheel drive the rear tires have no power. In awd the front tires have power but still nothing on the rear tires. 

Does anyone have any suggestions where to start? 

Thanks


----------

